# Best In Ear headphones under 700 rupees



## John MacTavish (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi Friends, I am planing to purchase a new pair of earphones. Just confused with so many brands and peoples review.I need some suggestions for best sounding inear headphones with good bass and Value for money . I'm going to use them with my SGS2 and Sony Nwz-b152f 2GB B.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 2, 2012)

Check soundmagic ES18 in flipkaert or homeshop18.i heard they are good.oh you are from delhi then see this,
SOUND MAGIC ES18 AUDIO EARPHONE Red & Black
but before buying these, do some research as everyone has his own preferences.but if i am right you should not go wrong with these IEMs.


----------



## John MacTavish (Oct 4, 2012)

@sukesh1090 any other suggestions?


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 4, 2012)

ES18 is a pretty decent piece and best part is definitely its price. Grab it from SMC. One of the weak point is the cord. Feels really cheap and colour start to fade.
Else JVC Marshmallow but mayn't be easily available.


----------



## sandynator (Oct 4, 2012)

read somewhere that sm es 18 has slight edge over jvc fx34 marshmallow.
Both can be sourced from Pristine Note, Shop audio, headphones, amplifier, DAC, hifi, mp3, audiophile products online store India

they will be happy to help op in making choice between two.


There are few more iems but the above 2 will be best options imo.

Philips she 3590 and one from panasonic.
Just check latest similar threads i've posted links.


----------



## John MacTavish (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you all.I am going with sm e18 as suggested by you all


----------



## RCuber (Oct 4, 2012)

I have also ordered SE18 from eBay. yet to ship. I think it will reach next week.


----------



## sandynator (Oct 7, 2012)

John MacTavish said:


> Thank you all.I am going with sm e18 as suggested by you all



If not ordered yet get it from
Sound Magic ES18 In-Ear Headphones

& apply code mentioned below to get 110 rs off

*Flat discount code of Rs- 110/- for Sound Magic earphone" 
code: PAH110OCT* [got this info from their FB page]


----------

